# laying 1:1 track 1956



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

this was interesting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PZtZ0cCJU8&feature=related


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Good find Marty.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Good old snap track!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That was a great Video. I thought it was interesting that they used a Steam Engine to move the Rolling stock and a Small Diesel to move the crane. 

JJ


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder how similar things were in the US at the time?


----------

